# "Plushie" Furs and Fursuits?



## AnaRoze (May 4, 2014)

I was looking into making a fursuit, but I wanna make my fursona Patches. He's not really an animal, he's a stuffed toy husky made of patches and he has been HEAVILY loved, based on a toy I've owned since childhood. Would I be criticized by the furry community for making such a different, and not realistic AT ALL, fursuit? What do you guys think? I have a year to finish him, and really wanna see this fursona come to life, but do not want to be ABSOLUTELY torn apart for the non-animal nature of him.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 4, 2014)

I highly doubt the community is going to tear you apart for having a non conventional suit, so long as it's well made.


----------



## alphakitsune (May 4, 2014)

Your fursona sounds cute! I have seen plushie fursuits like this one:


----------



## Bladespark (May 5, 2014)

I've seen quite a few plushie fursuits.  I even had a customer asking about one for a while, but they ended up not buying from me.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 5, 2014)

That sounds ADORABLE.

Go for it! Many furries love suits, and I've never seen anyone make a bad remark about any suit, regardless of the quality. 
I've never seen a plush character, but the photo posted above is the cutest thing.


----------



## AnaRoze (May 7, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> Your fursona sounds cute! I have seen plushie fursuits like this one:


That suit is almost EXACTLY what I am making. I will post pictures in a few days once the head is "furred."


----------



## Troj (May 7, 2014)

That sounds like a wonderfully creative concept! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Eiriol (May 7, 2014)

If it's anything like the example alphakitsune posted it will be freaking adorable ^_^


----------



## Hope4wolves (May 9, 2014)

Dashfuzzietail's fursuit looks plushy to me http://youtu.be/cfO9ZWR9eZw mostly the nose and eyes though


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 9, 2014)

A good friend of mine has a plushie suit, its fucking adorable but complicated as fuck to put on, he need 2-3 people to help o.o
http://d.facdn.net/art/wuffpaws/1381170127.wuffpaws_p1300178.jpg


----------

